# Alevel students for medicine



## syeda35 (Aug 15, 2012)

Aoa im a Alevel student who recently got her result. I got 2Bs and 1 A which is 78.3% in IBCC equivalance. I had 86% in my metric Equivalence. What are my chances of getting into PMC medical colleges?


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

My cousin got 84% in matric equivalence,and 62% in fsc equivalence,and i got 83.11% in matric and 75% in fsc equi,have the same questions plus need formula ,what i have in mind is they take 5 o levels and 3 a level subjects to get fsc equivalence out of 1100 then the formula of 10% from matric and 40% of fsc and 50% mcat applies on taking again 10% of total equi of matric and then of fsc? if i am wrond do correct me ,specially anas90 yr answer will be waited.


----------



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

syeda35 said:


> Aoa im a Alevel student who recently got her result. I got 2Bs and 1 A which is 78.3% in IBCC equivalance. I had 86% in my metric Equivalence. What are my chances of getting into PMC medical colleges?


I dont understand if your Metric Equivalence is 86% and you have 1 A and 2 Bs in A-Level then I think your A-Level Equivalence should be 923 out of 1100 which is 83.9%. IBCC dont just calculate from A-Level subjects but they use marks from O-level as well to give you FSc Equivalence. Out of 1100 for FSc, O-Level marks are worth 800 and rest of the 300 comes from A-Level results. Hence I think your FSc marks should be 923 which is 83.9%.

If you are going to apply as home student on open merit then MCAT is quite important because if you get over 80% in your MCAT then you have a good chance of getting in. Last year's open merit was around 81% I think.

If you are applying as foreign student then you need SAT II and you have great chance of getting in Lahore.

regards

Saeed Anjum


----------



## syeda35 (Aug 15, 2012)

I calculated my Equivalence myself according to the formula given on the IBCC website. I hope they use marks from Olevels too. 
Thankyou! Youre reply has given me a little hope and motivated me.


----------



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

Here are the rules IBCC use to calculate the O-level and A-Level Equivalence.


Equivalence of O-level Grades To compute equivalent marks for O-level students, add marks of eight subjects (Chemistry, English, Islamiat, Mathematics, Pakistan Studies, Physics, Urdu, and Biology or Computer Studies). The percentage marks corresponding to grade letters is shown in the adjacent table. The marks obtained by the student in these eight subjects are then used to calculate the equivalent matriculation percentage marks.The equivalent marks are calculated using the following criteria used by the Inter Board Committee of Chairmen (IBCC):
[SIZE=+0]*Grade*[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]*Points*[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]A*[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]90%[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]A[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]85%[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]B[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]75%[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]C[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]65%[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]D[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]55%[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]E[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]45%[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]U[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]0%[/SIZE]
Example: Computing marks equivalent to matriculation.
 [SIZE=+0]*Subject*[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]*Grade*[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]*Total Marks*[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]*Marks Obtained*[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]1.[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]Chemistry[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]A[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]100[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]85[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]2.[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]English[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]B[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]100[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]75[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]3.[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]Islamiyat[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]D[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]100[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]55[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]4.[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]Mathematics[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]B[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]100[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]75[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]5.[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]Pak. Studies[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]C[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]100[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]65[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]6.[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]Physics[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]B[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]100[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]75[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]7.[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]Urdu[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]B[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]100[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]75[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]8.[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]Biology Or Comp. Studies[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]D[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]100[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]55[/SIZE][SIZE=+0][/SIZE][SIZE=+0][/SIZE][SIZE=+0]Total[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]800[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]560[/SIZE]
The equivalent marks in matriculation (out of 850) are (560 ?800) ? 850 = 595







 Equivalence of A-level GradesThe marks equivalent to A-level are computed using the above stated total marks (out of 800). Add to this, the marks for the three subjects of A-level using the above table. The total thus obtained is out of 1100. This total can then be used to work out the percentage marks for HSSC.Example: Marks of the above mentioned student in A-level are given below: 
[SIZE=+0]*Subject*[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]*Grade*[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]Chemistry[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]C[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]Physics[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]B[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]Mathematics[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]A[/SIZE]
Calculating equivalent marks: 
[SIZE=+0]*Subject*[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]*Grade*[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]*Total Marks*[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]*Marks Obtained*[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]O-level Marks[/SIZE][SIZE=+0][/SIZE][SIZE=+0]800[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]560[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]Chemistry[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]C[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]100[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]65[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]Physics[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]B[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]100[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]75[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]Mathematics[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]A[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]100[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]85[/SIZE][SIZE=+0][/SIZE][SIZE=+0]Total[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]1100[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]785[/SIZE]
The equivalent marks in HSSC (out of 1100) are (785 ?1100) ? 1100 = 785 

You should be preparing for MCAT now which is going to be on 23rd of Sep and hope for the best.

regards

Saeed Anjum


----------



## aree (Aug 24, 2012)

*medical entry test*

i got A* in chemistry, A in Urdu, B in biology, B in physics, C in maths, C in english in Olevel
and in Alevel i got C in physics D in chemistry and E biology.
Am i eligible to sit for the entry test for the universities affiliated with IBCC?


----------



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

You need to tell us about Pak Studies and Islamiat as well becuase IBCC use 8 GCSE/O-Level Subjects. There is no affiliation to IBCC. All medical colleges are recognised by PMDC and you need 60% marks in Intermediate to qualify for Entry test.

regards

Saeed Anjum


----------



## aree (Aug 24, 2012)

*entry test*

i am a foreign student so for me minimum 5 Olevel are required.


----------



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

You have 1 A*, 1 A, 2 B and a C in O-Level.

90+85+150+65= 390

Your Matric equivalence should be: (390/500) * 900 = 702 from 900 and percentage is 78%

In A-Level you have C, D and an E.

Your Intermediate equivalence will be:

[(390/500) * 800 ] + 65 + 55 + 45
= 624 + 165
=789

Your marks should be 789/1100 is 71.72%. For entry test you only need 60%. So you can take UHS entry test to apply in Govt and private colleges. You will need over 82% in entry test to get in a govt college.

I would recommend you to register for October SAT subject test ASAP and apply in self finance seats under HEC as a foreign student as well.

Best of luck.

Saeed Anjum


----------



## aree (Aug 24, 2012)

oh wait..when i gave my olevel result for equivilancy they said that they dont count urdu so count my 1more C instead my A which i got in urdu and now tell my percentage 
yes i gave SAT 2 aswell but didnt get a good score and in pakistan its more formidable to get into government university on the basis of SAT..already there are very less seats and students with 2400 marks take all the seats.
and thanks alot for the help :-D


----------



## aree (Aug 24, 2012)

and yes i have high school diploma ..i am looking forward to apply on its basis aswell.


----------



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

Ok, let us calculate again, you have 1 A*, 2 B and 2 C in O-Level.

90+150+130= 370

Your Matric equivalence should be: (370/500) * 900 = 666 from 900 and percentage is 74%

In A-Level you have C, D and an E.

Your Intermediate equivalence will be:

[(370/500) * 800 ] + 65 + 55 + 45
= 592 + 165
=757

Your marks should be 757/1100 is 68.8%.


I still think you should try SAT II again. There is SAT II on 6th of October and HEC guys will wait for your SAT II results. HEC are using 60% from Intermediate equivalence and 40% from SAT II exams. So you have a great chance of getting in on Self finance seats if you could improve your results.

UHS entry test MCAT is not easy and I think students from A-Level background do well in SAT II than in MCAT. You need at least 85% in UHS entry test which is not easy. So take your MCAT but try again in SAT II as well. 

regards

Saeed Anjum


----------



## Stripes (Aug 24, 2012)

I've done 9 O-levels [IGCE's], but i haven't got and IG's in Urdu, Islamiyat or Pak Studies. Does that mean that i can use any of my other 8 IG's to calculate my equivalent marks?


----------



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

If you have passed your IGSC from abroad then you only need 5 subjects for equaivalence otherwise you will need 8 including islamiat, Pak stud and Urdu as well.


----------



## Hera Javed (Aug 28, 2012)

hi
i have loads of questions....... so pleases have patience with me!!
finally i have found someone who knows what he is talking about
Thank God
Ok
Q1. i am an expatriate, studies in UAE
have 7 A*'s in IGCSE (equivalence 90% according to IBCC)
just got my A Level Result which is ABB -- what is going to my FSc equivalence??
Q2. Secondly iam aiming for King Edward, do u think i have even the slightest chance of getting in?
How much do i have to score for my MCAT??
Q3. Can i get in to King Edward privately? My SAT score is [640,720,620] its 1980
Q4. Iam not a foreigner but i have studied abroad (expatriate) am i applicable for the PTAP program?
Last Question
Q5. Can u explain me this PTAP, EAD, HSC and all? Most of these terms dont make any sense to me? So please explain them.

I await your reply.....


----------



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

Hera Javed said:


> hi
> i have loads of questions....... so pleases have patience with me!!
> finally i have found someone who knows what he is talking about
> Thank God
> ...


I hope it will help.

Regards

Saeed


----------



## Hera Javed (Aug 28, 2012)

saeedanjum said:


> I hope it will help.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Saeed


That was fast 

Another Question 
My friend has BBB in A Levels
Is his equivalence 945 then??
and how much does he have to score in MCAT to get into King Edward??
He can go in too, ryt?


----------



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

Yes, If he has got 90% in GCSE equivalence then his A-Level equivalence would be 945, which is 85.9%. He might have to get around 89% in MCAT. Depending on how other applicants score in MCAT, he might be able to get in with 88% in MCAT as well.

regards

Saeed


----------



## syeda35 (Aug 15, 2012)

Do people with early 80's equivalence get into Government medical colleges. Whats the lowest merit for any of the goverment colleges?


----------



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

I think the last years merit was around 82.5%. 83% might get you somewhere in a Government college.

regards

Saeed Anjum


----------



## Fa7ima (Sep 20, 2011)

Is there anyone who re-appeared in one subject of A'level in the same year for grade improvement ? ...and did IBCC Pakistan make the revised equivalence on your new result of one subject only ?
Anyone having some info, please reply soon!


----------



## syeda35 (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm not sure. But you can call their head office and ask them. This is their number: 
051-9250452


----------



## Fa7ima (Sep 20, 2011)

syeda35 said:


> I'm not sure. But you can call their head office and ask them. This is their number:
> 051-9250452


Thanks but I found this in one of the IBCC document on their website:

"...the students intending to improve their grades or marks will be allowed to appear in two or more subjects instead of one subject with-in one year of passing relevant examination, unless reappeared in Full or a part of examination."

Anyone who has been through this situation. Please reply! =/


----------



## aree (Aug 24, 2012)

*entry test*

i got my equivilance for olevel the one you calculated was same which is 74% but for alevel they i got 66.9%they didnt add the olevel equivilance percentage wkth alevel like you did :snow how much percentage i shud get to get into a government university?


----------



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

saeedanjum said:


> Ok, let us calculate again, you have 1 A*, 2 B and 2 C in O-Level.
> 
> 90+150+130= 370
> 
> ...


I still think your %age should ahve been 68.8%. You should ask IBCC why did they give you these marks?

If you are talking about open merit then you need around 81% (A-Level + MCAT) to get in. I think you should register for SAT Subject test and apply as foreign student to Hec.

regards

Saeed Anjum


----------



## hudsuf (Jul 6, 2014)

*Help!*

I'm looking for some help regarding what seat I am elligible for. I have a number of questions

firstly is it neccessary to have pak studies and islamiat to be considered a home student? I did my GCSEs from england and did not have the options of doing these there. I got my equivalence made and only 5 subjects were considered. I got 87%

I am awaiting my alevel grades which will most probably be out around the 14th of august. However the mcat this year will be on the 30th of august. will there be enough time to get my alevel equivalence made? i did my alevels in pakistan through CIE.

I have a dual nationality. where should I get my domicile made from? punjab? 


Is there any possibilty of me being considered a home student? if not should I give SAT 2? sat 2 is in october, will it be too late by then? 


please help

thank you


----------

